# Ninchen Blog - 2009



## Ninchen (Jan 21, 2009)

January


----------



## Haley (Jan 22, 2009)

:inlove:

(wasnt sure if we are allowed to use words??)


----------



## BSAR (Jan 23, 2009)

So cute!!:inlove:


----------



## Ninchen (Jan 23, 2009)

Haley wrote:


> :inlove:
> 
> (wasnt sure if we are allowed to use words??)




 Yes of course! 

My English is not good enough for comments...especially after the spelling thread in Chat about the forum.:baghead


----------



## Flashy (Jan 23, 2009)

I really wanted to comment on this yesterday. I love your guy so much 

I also just want to say that your English is great and you shouldn't let that thread put you off from posting. I don't think that post was aimed at people with English as a second (third, or fourth, or whatever) language, in fact, that was one of the circumstances where allowances are made. That thread was about people who use things like '2' instead of 'to' or other shortened versions like that. In fact, I personally think your English is excellent, and if you want to post, then go for it. 

Also, I understand that this if your blog, so if you want me to delete all sentences but the first once you've read it, then I'm more than happy to.


----------



## Ninchen (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks, Flashy!


Some of my other winter bunnies:


----------



## Haley (Jan 23, 2009)

I agree with Flashy- I actually never even guessed that English wasnt your first language! lol

Your babies are beautiful! Do you guys always get so much snow in Germany? I was thinking you didnt get a whole lot there..


----------



## Becca (Jan 23, 2009)

Awwwh your bunners are gorgeous!!

What are their names?


----------



## RexyRex (Jan 23, 2009)

Your bunnies are beautiful!! I demand more pictures ! This is your blog...talk as much as you want, your English is great. I hope to see you all around the forum


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh goodness! Please don't stop posting here and in the forum because of that post!  I have enjoyed every one of your posts and adore your rabbits and the wonderful home you have built for them! 

I love the photos! They look so happy in their winter home.


----------



## Ninchen (Jan 24, 2009)

Haley wrote:


> Do you guys always get so much snow in Germany? I was thinking you didnt get a whole lot there..



This year was crazy...snow in november! We did not have real snow in the Ruhrgebiet since 1996...I was worried about the rabbits!
At night we had -20 Celsius /-4 Fahrenheit (Oh my, pick the unit system you want...)

But the rabbits were fine, they enjoyed the snow!

Only problem was the freezing water...and veggies.
Fed oatmeal and pellets because of that.
Have you ever tried to clean up when urine and straw are frozen to the hutch...and the droppings are all over and in the snow...





Becca wrote:


> What are their names?



Nougat and Klopfer (german for Thumper) 





Pearl (but we call her Trudi..poor girl!) and Pepe





Anise..she will get a friend tomorrow!





Thats him...perhaps he will be named Cinnamon





RexyRex wrote:


> I demand more pictures !Â







(Wahhaa, photobucket.com makes me crazy!)


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 24, 2009)

All of your rabbits are adorable! Klopfer is my favorite! Such a grumpy looking bun!  Your English is fantastic! There are some people that have English as a first language who don't write as well as you do!


----------



## Ninchen (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank you, I started to learn English at age 11 and never visited an english speaking country...so I have just no clue how good or bad I am writing...
The spell check always marks everything red, because my browsers default language is german...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have to ask, is your profile name "Ninchen" short for "Kaninchen"? Just curious!


----------



## Ninchen (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes, it is!
Quite common over here for bunny people to talk of having Ninchens.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Woohoo! I remember the little bit of German that I learned in high school! Yay!  I always loved that word, Kaninchen! It just sounds cute!


----------



## Sabine (Jan 24, 2009)

Haven't seen snow like this in years


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 24, 2009)

Your bunnies are so adorable. They seemed to enjoy the snow!


----------



## Ninchen (Jan 26, 2009)

Cinnamon arrived...he has horrible teeth!!!:shock:

Will visit the vet today.


----------



## Flashy (Jan 26, 2009)

Aw, poor guy. Any idea what you will get done with the teeth? At least he's in a loving home now


----------



## Ninchen (Jan 26, 2009)

I guess the vet will shorten them somehow...perhaps that needs to be done regularly.

He is able to eat pellets, but he is a little too thin.






And he loves the bed.:biggrin2:


----------



## Flashy (Jan 26, 2009)

Ah yeh, I just wondered whether you would look at removal over buring/cutting/whatever other way the vet does it.

Sounds like he's indesperate need of some TLC and love. At least he has a girlfy friend now


----------



## Ninchen (Jan 26, 2009)

What is TLC ?

They are not really bonded yet.
Hope they will soon.


----------



## Flashy (Jan 26, 2009)

TLC Is Tender Loving Care, sorry, I shouldn't have shortened it.

They look well on the way to being bonded. Keep us updated with many pictures


----------



## Ninchen (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Sabine (Jan 26, 2009)

What an adorable bunny. So cute in his little bed. i hope you get his teeth sorted out. He looks very happy


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh My Gosh Cinnamon is Adorable!

She must be so excited to be with a Wonderful Loving Mommie.

Where did you get that bed? It's so cute. My babies would love something like that.

Susan


----------



## Ninchen (Jan 26, 2009)

Cinnamon is a neutered male...
Is Cinnamon usually a girls name ?

I got the bed from IKEA.
(do not know if swedish furniture is as common where you live as it is here...)

I was at the vet and she cut his teeth.

Oh my, all 4 front teeth look horrible...

Hope he will eat some hay now...


----------



## Sabine (Jan 26, 2009)

I love IKEA. There's none in Ireland though


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 26, 2009)

I would never have guessed your questioning your English. I've never had a problem reading your posts!

Klopfer and Nougat are adorable and just so nappable (I want to steal them!)


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 26, 2009)

Sorry, I will remember that Cinnamon is a Boy Bunny:embarrassed: and a very Handsome one.

I sure hope he feels better now that his teeth are trimmed.

We have Ikea here I will have to check them out to see if they have the bed.

Susan


----------



## Ninchen (Jan 26, 2009)

To SOOSKA:







Another bunny day is over.




Good night, slaves!




But do not forget the breakfast!!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 26, 2009)

I just love all your bunnies, they are gorgeous! :inlove: Klopfer is so cute with his (he's a he right?) little grumpy squishy face!

I am glad that Cinnamon's teeth have been sorted- sounds like he's in good hands now with you taking care of him 

And please don't stop posting! Your English is perfect!


----------



## lilbitsmom (Jan 26, 2009)

Ninchen,

I have one question for you. We always tell new adopters to give theirbunnies pellets,hayand greens too. One of the adorable pictures of your bunny Cinnamon looks like he is laying next to a bowl that has a mixture of seeds in it.

Is that really common in Germany to feed them seeds? I thought the seeds were not good for their digestion? Just wondered.

Thanks,

LilBitsMom:biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 26, 2009)

I want this little one. Well actually i want all your Bunnies, they are Adorable.

Can hardly wait for more pictures.

Susan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 26, 2009)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Well actually i want all your Bunnies, they are Adorable.


I second that!


----------



## Ninchen (Jan 27, 2009)

lilbitsmom wrote:


> Ninchen,
> 
> I have one question for you.Â  We always tell new adopters to give theirÂ bunnies pellets,Â hayÂ and greens too.Â  One of the adorable pictures of your bunny Cinnamon looks like he is laying next to a bowl that has a mixture of seeds in it.
> 
> Is that really common in Germany to feed them seeds?Â  I thought the seeds were not good for their digestion?Â  Just wondered.



The rescue orgs tell the adopters to feed only hay, greens and veggies.
No pellets or seeds at all!

I feed hay, hay-cubes, greens and veggies, in winter some oatmeal for the outside buns.

Cinnamon arrived with his seed mix, he is not used to anything else.
He is a little too thin and I do not want to risk any problems with his digestion.
Thats why he is still on his junk food.
I think he will perhaps be the only one of my bunnies who will get some oxbow pellets for ever.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 27, 2009)

I can't find the words to say how absolutely cute this picture is! That face is priceless!! :hearts:


----------



## Ninchen (Jan 27, 2009)

My slave thinks that I need a haircut... I would look like a girl!




No way ! Real men can have long manes too!




I am not discussing this any further!




:grumpy:




:grumpy::grumpy:




:grumpy::grumpy::grumpy:







:biggrin2:


----------



## RexyRex (Jan 27, 2009)

I am in love with every single one of your bunnies :bunnyheart

Yay for Cinnamon!! Looks like the poor bun is finally in a good home now, well done!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 27, 2009)

Such a grouchy bun! :shock: :grumpy:


----------



## lilbitsmom (Jan 27, 2009)

*Ninchen wrote: *


> lilbitsmom wrote:
> 
> 
> > Ninchen,
> ...




We have had bunnies surrendered to us at Midwest in the past and it is so sad when you see they have had a lifetime of eating the garbage food because someone didn't take the time to learn what is correct for the animal. Just because the store sells it doesn't mean it is good for them. Ugh

Good luck with this little guy switching over. I'm sure you will be able to conquer that task. Thank goodness he is now with someone who truly has his best interests at heart!

Your bunnies are beautiful! I enjoyed the pictures immensely! Thanks for sharing!

Laura


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 27, 2009)

I just wanted to pass on that I had your blog up on my laptop screen when my mum and brother came round unexpectedly a little while ago and they loved Klopfer! My brother said 'wow, that rabbit has a mullet- he's SO COOL!' and my mum made a noise, something along the lines of 'ohhhhhhh, he's soo cuuuuuute!'


----------



## Ninchen (Jan 27, 2009)

I think he is even cuter in his summer fur!






















He was not a baby then! (He is 3). That is just the winter/summer difference!


----------



## Ninchen (Jan 27, 2009)

mouse_chalk wrote:


> My brother said 'wow, that rabbit has a mullet- he's SO COOL!'



I had to look up what mullet means...
Yes, it is true he wears a Vokuhila, that is short for vorne kurz, hinten lang =front short, back long = mullet!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 27, 2009)

*Ninchen wrote: *


> mouse_chalk wrote:
> 
> 
> > My brother said 'wow, that rabbit has a mullet- he's SO COOL!'
> ...


He's a rock star bunny!


----------



## delusional (Jan 27, 2009)

I love Klopfer! And all your bunnies are adorable! And... I'm so on my way to Ikea this weekend. They have that bed in stock in my local store!


----------



## Ninchen (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi, delusional!






I wanted to have one for ages!
But some other bun always managed to weasel into our home...

One day I really like to have a black otter bunny, so be careful and look after yours...


----------



## Ninchen (Jan 28, 2009)

Klopfer had a serious dispute with the dustpan this morning!









































She ruins my hairdo!:grumpy:

















Klopfer should be renamed Grumpy!


----------



## Ninchen (Jan 28, 2009)

And the bonding, which looked like this yesterday




looks now like this!








































:hug:


----------



## Ninchen (Jan 28, 2009)

They want to be shown,too.
They visited the living-room.
Pearl looks good with our furniture!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 28, 2009)

I love how all of your rabbits have such personality!  I like the picture of Cinnamon sticking his tongue out. The pictures of Klopfer Vs. Dustpan are too cute!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 28, 2009)

I love that first picture of Cinnamon and Anise before the bonding progressed- looks like he's saying 'get out! And STAY out!' 

Pearl is just beautiful..... And Pepe....

And Klopfer with his little tongue out over the dustpan war? So cute! Is he a cuddly bunny at all? He looks very... independant lol...

Can I have your bunnies? Please? :biggrin2:


----------



## Ninchen (Jan 28, 2009)

mouse_chalk wrote:


> Can I have your bunnies? Please? :biggrin2:



Mmmm.



Let me think....




No!


Klopfer is very cuddly, he is not at all grumpy, he just looks like that in winter.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 28, 2009)

*Ninchen wrote: *


> mouse_chalk wrote:
> 
> 
> > Can I have your bunnies? Please? :biggrin2:
> ...


Oh well, it was worth a try I guess!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 28, 2009)

Hoppy Valentine's Photo Contest!


----------



## Ninchen (Feb 4, 2009)

February

The last snow pics of this year...I guess!


----------



## Ninchen (Feb 6, 2009)

Trudi and Pepe in love.:blushan:
An early Valentine.












A ladder, please! :biggrin2:








































Mine!
















:shock: Help!




























Being tired.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 6, 2009)

Honestly you have the cutest Bunnies. I want all of them.

By the way I checked and our Ikea has those beds. I must head over and get one. Chris (hubby) will think I'm nuts until he sees the babies on it then he'll want to get one for all of them.

Susan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 6, 2009)

I love your bunnies!


----------



## Ninchen (Feb 16, 2009)

Anise is at the vet now.

She has a bump at her neck, that is cut out and send to a lab.

:nerves1

:cry2


----------



## kirbyultra (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh no! I hope she is ok, nothing serious?

On another note, your rabbits are so beautiful!


----------



## Ninchen (Feb 16, 2009)

kirbyultra wrote:


> Oh no! I hope she is ok, nothing serious?



We still do not know!

I phone the vet, perhaps we can get her home already!


----------



## Becca (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh dear  I hope she is okay


----------



## Ninchen (Feb 16, 2009)

My poor girl!










Seemed to be an abcess.

He does not care.


----------



## Flashy (Feb 16, 2009)

Aw, poor Anise and poor you  How is she doing in herself? How are you?


----------



## Ninchen (Feb 16, 2009)

She was at the vet all day and I was nervous.

They did not call and then there was an emergency with a dog, so we had to wait for a while, not knowing how she managed the narcosis etc.

The vet told us, that she did not eat all day long, but at home she immediately started to eat the veggies, she had with her all day.

She is supposed to wear a collar, but she panicked with that thing on and always got her paws caught in it...


----------



## Flashy (Feb 16, 2009)

Aw, it sounds like she is definitely better with you. Can she get to her wound? With her paws? Feet?

I wonder if you could fashion a collar out of a sock, or something similar? Be creative!


----------



## Ninchen (Feb 16, 2009)

Anise has trouble with her spine. 
She is not able to move her hind legs to the wound, she could use her front paws, but she is very shaky an three legs. (Always, that is not due to narcosis).

She would hate everything, that I could put around her.

I have to watch her very closely and hope that she does not touch the stiches.


----------



## Becca (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh no, I'm so sorry  Hope shes okay x


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 16, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about Anise. Poor bun looks so sad.  I hope that the test comes back with positive news!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 17, 2009)

How is she? poor thing.


----------



## Ninchen (Feb 17, 2009)

Tried to mount Cinnamon...

She eats and rests most of the time.

Does not leave the cage (which is always open), but rushes out of the house to get a treat.:bunnyheart


----------



## **Nyki** (Feb 17, 2009)

All your bunnies are absolutely gorgeous, but Pearl is my favourite I love her colouring!!
I hope that Anise is better very soon!!


----------



## Sabine (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh poor Anise. I hope she'll be back to herself soon


----------



## Ninchen (Feb 19, 2009)

Missing Kandis.
She died in November.
The photos are from February 2008.
I never thought then, that I would be without her so suddenly.

We got Pearl after her, but Cinnamon has inherited her place somehow.
He loves her bed like she did, he is now our boldest bun and then the harlequin colour...


























Rest in peace Kandis!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 19, 2009)

Aww, I'm sorry to hear about Kandis. I know it's hard to lose a pet. I still miss my old dogs, and they have been gone 2-5 years.  :hug: It gets a little easier with time.


----------



## irishlops (Feb 19, 2009)

*Sabine wrote: *


> I love IKEA. There's none in Ireland though


um.. in belfast there is!:shock:


----------



## irishlops (Feb 19, 2009)

omg! sorry for posting above post.
i looked at the first page and then posted!! sorry about losing a pet..... my pm box is always open...
hope the other sick bunny is going to be ok.


----------



## kirbyultra (Feb 19, 2009)

Kandis was a beautiful bunny!I love that bunny tongue.ray:


----------



## irishlops (Feb 19, 2009)

i was going to say a tongue licker the bridge would be glad for.


----------



## Ninchen (Feb 19, 2009)

irishlops wrote:


> omg! sorry for posting above post.



Don t worry about that!

Bunny people understand how it feels to let a bun go...
Lot of other people think it is crazy to pay vet bills for a bunny.
So I don t talk about much about this in RL.

Yeah, Kandis was licking everything again and again.






:biggrin2:


----------



## Ninchen (Feb 19, 2009)

It is snowing again!:shock:




I took some more pics of rabbits in the snow.
Simply had to!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 19, 2009)

great pics i love your buns!!!!!!!! ha that doesnt sound right, but you know what i mean. Hope Anise is doing better.


----------



## Ninchen (Feb 20, 2009)

Pearl


----------



## Ninchen (Feb 20, 2009)

Pepe


----------



## Ninchen (Feb 20, 2009)

Klopfer


----------



## Ninchen (Feb 20, 2009)

Nougat


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 20, 2009)

I love Klopfer! You should tell him that he has a "fanboy" over in the USA! :bunnyheart


----------



## Numbat (Feb 23, 2009)

Your buns are so pretty! 

Oh no, I hope Anise is okay.


----------



## Haley (Feb 25, 2009)

Im so in love with Pepe and Klopfer, they look like little stuffed animal toys! And those pictures of Kandis are so precious. What a beauty.

How is Anise doing? Is she on any antibiotics?


----------



## Ninchen (Mar 2, 2009)

Anise wound got worse, it was puss-filled and had to be opened again.

She could not move her hind legs at all, (She has a deformed spine and from time to time it gets worse...)

Then she has bites all over her hind legs, I do not know if she or Cinnamon did this.

Perhaps she bites herself because of pain in the legs or he bites her because she is not normal.

Either way, they are unbonded now and I am not sure if I can ever bond them again.

Anise is lonesome without other rabbits, but they all tend to bite her (We have been through the wohle thing 5 times...)

Then she has white stuff in her fur, no idea what that is.
Vet checked for parasites, mites and fungi. Nothing!

She is on antibiotics and metacam now.

We have the sixth appointment at the vet on Wednesday.


----------



## Sabine (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh I am so sorry to hear about Anise. That must be really upsetting for everyone. It's a shame yhe other's want nothing to do with her. Nature isn't fair!


----------



## 12354somebunny (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi! I just came across your new blog. I loved the pics of your bunnies from your first blog  and i'm enjoying all the new pics here!

I'm so sorry about Kandis, I didn't realise she has passed on. Rest in peace, sweet girl. 

One of my bunnies, Hans, has malocclusion like Cinnamon. Unfortunately, I haven't been able to find a vet here who is able to extract his incisors  so he goes to the vet every 4-5 weeks for a tooth trim.

How is Anise doing?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 3, 2009)

I am sorry to hear that Anise isn't doing well. How is she doing now? Any improvement?


----------



## Ninchen (Mar 4, 2009)

Anise is ok, the wound is healing now, but it is not closed.

Still thinking about re-bonding Anise and Cinnamon, but not sure how to start.:?


----------



## Flashy (Mar 5, 2009)

Aw, I'm sorry about Anise. I'm glad she is starting to improve though. I wouldn't suggest trying to rebond them until she is completely healthy and healed from this. After that then yes, you lose nothing by giving it a go  You might want to try a car journey with them both, or maybe some vanilla dotted above their noses, other than that, the basic rules apply of neutral territory, etc. Hopefully it will go smoothly for you


----------



## irishlops (Mar 6, 2009)

i agree with car jounery. my girl caramel, "even if she is going to the vets"and no bumpy roads, looks like she enjioyes it.
maybe it would be fun with company?


----------



## Ninchen (Mar 6, 2009)

They both hate it, but perhaps that will help.

I really like to have Cinnamons front theeth removed completley.

They grow fast and wrong and he does not use them.

And it would certainly stop him to bite Anise.:blushan:

But I dont think I will find a vet who does that over here.:?


----------



## Ninchen (Mar 10, 2009)

I found two vets with experience with rabbit dental problems.

Both recommended to remove Cinnamons incissors completley.

So I decided to go to the friendlier vet, also she is 50 minutes away by car.

Cinnamons surgery will be at the 19th of March and I ordered special food like Critical Care, just in case he does not like to eat veggies immediately after the removal.

I hope he will not fell amputated and get depressed.

At least he will have a bun-friend in Anise, who won t chase him around or dominate him otherwise.

The re-bonding will start, when he is feeling fine again.
Just hope there won t be any complications!
ray:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 10, 2009)

Good luck to you and your bunnies! It sounds good that you found a vet who will do the incisors!  Good luck!


----------



## 12354somebunny (Mar 11, 2009)

That's great that you've found a vet who's able to perform incisor extraction! All the best to Cinnamon on the 19th!! Keep us posted


----------



## Ninchen (Mar 20, 2009)

Incisors are gone and Cinnamon started eating greens in the evening.

The vet told me, that his back teeth are good :bunnydance: and that the removal of the incisors was necessary, because he was forced to eat around them and that would have damaged the back teeth sooner or later...

He is still angry with me, but he ate his oatmeal with baytril and metacam.
Good boy!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 20, 2009)

Yay!  Good bunny! :bunnydance:


----------



## 12354somebunny (Mar 20, 2009)

That's great!! Wish I could do the same for my bunny here..


----------



## Ninchen (Mar 23, 2009)

I started bonding Anise and Cinnamon today.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 23, 2009)

How are they doing with the bonding? I hope all goes well! 

I think we might need some pictures soon!


----------



## Ninchen (Mar 24, 2009)

I don t think the bonding will work.

He can t bite her, but he kicks her now.:rollseyes

She went from limbing to trailing her stiff hind legs behind herself, only using the front legs, trying to escape in panic.
Starting to limp on the right front leg to, all body weight on the left,
the left leg starting to quiver and bend somehow...

Nothing anyone can stand to see for very long!

She has to spend the rest of her life without other rabbits.:cry2

I am wondering wether she is in pain all the time, I will give her metacam for some time and watch if she will improve.

But I fear that her quality of life is getting worse (we were told that it would by the vet a year ago) and we have to think about putting her out of her misery in a few month.

That is all bad enough, but what about Cinnamon ?

I am not a fan of having single rabbits and I don t want to keep Cinnamon alone for the rest of his life, but we can t have a 7th bunny and I don t want to make a trio out of any of my pairs, risking the bond. (Never change a winning team).
And I don t like the idea of giving Cinnamon away at all, especially because he has no incisors and needs special care.

Soooo.
He will have to live alone until Anise is gone, then he can have a new girl friend.

Please convince me, that a single bunny won t be unhappy.
:nerves1
(In Germany the animal protection people are against having single rabbits, they collect signatures to enforce a law against it...
Thinking of breeders, this will never work, I guess.
And yes they are strictly against rabbit breeders.
The rescue orgs do not give you a bunny, if you don t intend to have a pair.)


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 24, 2009)

Single bunnies aren't always miserable. You just need to make sure that you give Cinnamon extra attention!


----------



## Ninchen (Mar 24, 2009)

h34r2


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 24, 2009)

I like the "mutual ignoring each other" in this picture!


----------



## Ninchen (Mar 25, 2009)

Under my desk...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh My Gosh, I just love the new pictures especially the ones with the bunny on the bed. Your Bunnies are ADORABLE.

I look forward to many more pictures of your Babies.

Susan


----------



## Ninchen (Mar 25, 2009)

Guess where he is sleeping now...

It is so sweet to work at home and look once in a while under the desk and watch Cinnamon sleeping deeply.
It doesn t bother him, when we touch him, but of course we don t wake him up.


----------



## Ninchen (Mar 25, 2009)

A minute ago...








Yeah, that is my knee on the left.


----------



## Kyla (Mar 25, 2009)

I LOVE Cinnamon on his bed! He looks so comfy, I am going to find one of those beds at my local IKEA! I can just see Diggs loving it!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 25, 2009)

You're lucky that your bunny actually _likes_ a bed! My guy would just pee in it.


----------



## Ninchen (Mar 26, 2009)

My other 5 rabbits peed on it, too!
He is the first, who uses it like a bed, sleeping at daytime.
I love this guy!:biggrin2:


----------



## Ninchen (Apr 1, 2009)

Playing in the rain...









Home sweet home


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 7, 2009)

The pics of your bunnies are so adorable! 

Sorry about Kandis, RIP little girl.

I hope that Anise is feeling better soon. I will pray for her every day!


----------



## Ninchen (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks!

Anise lives in her cage now, which sits next to my screens in my office.
She hasn t a perfect bunny life any more, but she seems to be very content with what she has.
Getting treats and nose rubs, whenever we pass by.


----------



## Ninchen (Apr 8, 2009)

Cinnamon, Pearl, Pepe, Nougat and Klopfer got their vaccination today.

Pearl was at the vet for the first time and she thumped in her box and made noises I never heard from a rabbit before...something like whining and grunting together.

Klopfer started bleeding after he got his shot, but it stopped soon.

Nougat is overweight, she gained about one pound over the last year!
She weighs 5,7 pounds now.
She and Klopfer are on a hay and fresh grass/greens diet now.

Although I fed the same amount of food to Pearl and Pepe, they did not get fat. Neither did Klopfer or Cinnamon or Anise.:?

Cinnamons teeth (better: his non-teeth or his holes) have healed very well.

The 5 buns rest from their big adventure now.


----------



## Ninchen (Apr 8, 2009)

The only one who wasn t at the vet...we decided that she has enough health probs so it is to risky to vaccinate her.

Six yaps are munching the first fresh grass of the year.

Perhaps I should go and take some pics....


----------



## Ninchen (Apr 14, 2009)

Pearl "escaped" today into the living room and met Cinnamon.

The two lops went along fine! Of course he mounted her but she liked it and they both had a great time.

Now I am thinking about bonding the five healthy rabbits and keep them together in one big pen.

Only Anise would stay in and get extra attention from her humans.


----------



## Ninchen (Apr 16, 2009)

Me wants no stinkin other males in my home!:grumpy:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 16, 2009)

Such a grumpy rabbit! Cinnamon is such a cutie (and lucky boy!). How are Klopfer and the rest of your grumpy (and not so grumpy) bunnies?

How do you say "cute" auf Deutsch?


----------



## Ninchen (Apr 16, 2009)

cute: sÃ¼Ã, niedlich, putzig 































I had to bath Anise today, she is loosing fur at her hind legs again (because she pees on them). She is angry with me, but enjoyed a massage by my boyfriend after the bath.

The two pairs (Klopfer, Nougat, Pepe and Pearl) are fine.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 16, 2009)

Danke schÃ¶n! :biggrin2:

Glad to hear that everybun is doing well!


----------



## Ninchen (Apr 18, 2009)

We had an all-you-can-eat dandelion buffet today!


----------



## Ninchen (Apr 18, 2009)

Now I show you how to let a flower disappear!





Choose careful...





Use you theeth to fix it.





Begin to breathe in...





Deeper!





Almost gone!





I am a great magician!





It even works with the greens!





Choosing...





another one...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 18, 2009)

Aww! What a happy rabbit!


----------



## Ninchen (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## Ninchen (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 20, 2009)

Those pictures are beyond ridiculously cute!  Here are my favorites!


----------



## Ninchen (Apr 28, 2009)

Started bonding the five healthy rabbits today...





The two lops behave like king and queen...ssd:

Worry most about Pearl and Nougat.




Nougat is very scared and Pearl has not yet decided, wether she loathes or likes another female in her family...

Little Pepe went into hiding. His wife Pearl fell in love with the other lop Cinnamon.
Pepe is so small, the other males can not get into his hiding places.

Klopfer went from macho to softie.:shock:
He thumps all the time and is chased by Cinnamon a lot.
If he only knew that Cinnamon has no incisors and that he has !

Klopfer and Nougat are still a married old couple.

I hope that Cinnamon and Pearl will get tired,
(they munch hay now) and I hope that the other three will warm up and feel more at ease in this group.

Anise is watching the wohle thing from her cage on the desk.





Hey, you 5 bunnies, make love not war!


----------



## Ninchen (Apr 29, 2009)

I think I will put them in the outside run.
Cinnamon thinks he is Rambo.:rollseyes
He never lived outside, perhaps Pepe and Klopfer will have a higher self-esteem there.
But Pearl and Nougat could have a serious fight over their old territory.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 29, 2009)

It looks like a bunny sleep over party! :biggrin2:




All of your little ninchens are just adorable!


----------



## Ninchen (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks, but Cinnamon still wants to fight with every other bunny.
He started to fight with little Pepe, he tried to escape...but Cinnamon did not let him...so Pepe bit a piece of Cinnamon's lop ear off.:shock:

Well, I hope this will make him stop being so nasty.

I desinfected the wound.

Hope that he won't get another piercing.:rollseyes


----------



## Ninchen (Apr 30, 2009)

Cinnamon has a bloody nose, it was Pepe again.
He uses a kind of guerilla tactic.
Hides, suddenly attacks, aims at nose/ears/eyelids and disappears quickly...
But he only bites Cinnamon and Cinnamon still is a bully.







Queen Pearl and King Cinnamon.








The deserted husband turned guerilla fighter.








Still in love, but afraid


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 30, 2009)

Aww! Pepe looks so sad!  Somebun took his woman! He's fighting to get her back! Poor little guy.


----------



## Ninchen (Apr 30, 2009)

Pearl groomed Cinnamon,
she groomed Klopfer,
she does't chase Nougat any more,
she is still bonded with Pepe.

Congratulations, Pearl, you won the good girl bonding contest!






Who will be the next bunny, that gets along with all the others.





I'm waiting for


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 30, 2009)

You should try taking them all for a car ride. I guess the "scary situation" makes them cluster together and remember the safe feeling of the other rabbit. It makes them hate each other less (or so I'm told).


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Apr 30, 2009)

I love your blog tooo much!
I love it that you can tell the ENTIRE story with the smiley faces 
I love Pepe's magic dandelion act!

Thank you so much for sharing so many wonderful pictures of your crew. Really made my day 
Congratulations to Pearl on being a benevolent Queen; Now, if she'd only put the King in his place....

Autumn


----------



## Ninchen (Apr 30, 2009)

The kings nose is bleeding again.
Pepe won't accept the bully.

Thinking about taking king Cinnamon out of the group.
I have some nasty fighting pics.


----------



## Ninchen (Apr 30, 2009)

Wanna see some fighting rabbits ?

They look so sweet and innocent.

Bonding rabbits is tough.




















































:craziness

BUT I saw Klopfer grooming Pearl!


----------



## Ninchen (May 1, 2009)

@kherrmann3: I canât take them on a car ride.
First, I donât have a box big enough for all of them.
Second....I donât have a car!
I think it is too much stress now, anyway.

@NorthernAutumn: Thanks a lot! It is nice to know that I am not only "talking to myself."inkbouce:

Today Pearl built a nest. Of all times now. But the two girls are fine.
Once again bonding unspayed females works out easier for me than neutered guys. Strange.

But other bunny people (in Germany) told me, that males will fight harder at the beginning, but will stay bonded once a hierarchy is established.
The females don't always fight hard at first, but will have their problems with each other every spring and autumn.


----------



## Ninchen (May 1, 2009)

Klopfer


----------



## RexyRex (May 1, 2009)

You take the best pictures 

I think all of your bunnies are adorable.....but......can I please have Klopfer?leaseplease:

I melt everytime I look at his pictures


----------



## Ninchen (May 2, 2009)

Shall I put him in a shoe box and ship him to North Carolina ?:shock::biggrin2:


Pearl, the thief


----------



## RexyRex (May 2, 2009)

I would catch a plane to Germany for that bunny :biggrin2:


----------



## Ninchen (May 3, 2009)




----------



## JadeIcing (May 3, 2009)

Have I mentioned I want your bunnies?


----------



## Ninchen (May 3, 2009)

There is already a queue...


----------



## JadeIcing (May 3, 2009)

:X


----------



## RexyRex (May 3, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> :X


Hey!! Klopfer=MINE!!


----------



## Ninchen (May 5, 2009)

Still bonding.

Pearl groomed Nougat, well, she grooms all the other bunnys.




Klopfer is back to normal and chases Cinnamon around.


Even Pepe doesânt want to provoke Klopfer.

Pearl, Nougat, Klopfer and Cinnamon are living together, becoming a group slowly.

Pepe is still alone most of the time. He even doesnât try to make friends with the girls.


----------



## Ninchen (May 6, 2009)

I had to take Cinnamon out of the group.

He was chased a lot by Klopfer and Pepe.

The wound at his nose shows some pus!

He has lots of small scratches and bites all over his body.

Poor guy. It was a bad idea to bond a rabbit without incisors.

I really feel like a bad rabbit owner.:cry2

I took him in again.

Guess, what. He is sleeping in his little bed under my desk right now!

And now I begin to feel bad, because I cannot give him a spouse.

He and Pearl were a nice pair.

I hope that Pepe will get his wife back now.
But I saw Klopfer, Nougat and Pearl today...like a bonded trio.

Whatever I do is wrong.
:expressionless


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 6, 2009)

Whatever you do, it's up to the bunnies to figure out who is allowed in the group & who isn't. :hug:


----------



## Ninchen (May 7, 2009)

We went to the vet in the morning.

(They recognize me with name and all, we have been there so often with our rabbits.:rollseyes)


Cinnamongot two injections, antibiotics and something anti-inflammatory.

We got metacam and traumeel.

The crust opened, while the vet cleaned it- it looksawful,an opening pea-sized filled with pus.


----------



## missyscove (May 7, 2009)

Poor Cinnamon. I'm glad you're getting it cleaned up.

Beautiful pictures, also.


----------



## Ninchen (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Nonamebunni (May 7, 2009)

wo are ethey ever adorable =]


----------



## Ninchen (May 11, 2009)

Cinnamons nose is not really better.


----------



## Ninchen (May 11, 2009)

My rabbits switched their mates.


----------



## cmh9023 (May 11, 2009)

I love your blog!! You take the best pictures (well, you do have some great models to work with!). Some of your captions made me laugh out loud Especially the little lonely picture that says "Deserted husband turned guerrilla fighter"!


----------



## Ninchen (May 13, 2009)

Cinny has a new favourite spot...on the window sill.
It is too cute, coming home from shopping and see him watching the street.

His nose:













He is not sitting in a cage, by the way...
This is our settup with Anise and Cinnamon.
He hasn't any cage or pen at all.


----------



## Ninchen (May 18, 2009)




----------



## kirbyultra (May 19, 2009)

AWW!!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 19, 2009)

I want Cinnamon!


----------



## Ninchen (May 19, 2009)

Cinnamon tried to flop yesterday, but he forgot that he sat on the window sill.
So, he fell in the gab between Aniseâs cage and the sill, he was trapped!
All four feet in the air. He was trancing...looked like he was trying not to fall asleep.
I had a hard time not laughing out loud. I didnât want so scare him.
In the end he managed to free himself.
You never know what he is up to next and what you will see the next time you look up from working at your desk.:hearts:


----------



## Ninchen (Jun 4, 2009)

The window sill king:

































He thinks the sill is his and attacks any human intruder.


----------



## Ninchen (Jun 4, 2009)

The bonded four outside:




:biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 4, 2009)

I love the dramatic eat toss! It reminds me of a model when they flip their hair over their shoulder...


----------



## Ninchen (Jun 18, 2009)

I was thinking about taking some photos of my neighborhood.

Anyone interested in German cows and our village castle ?:biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 18, 2009)

ME! I love Germany! 

I want to go there, but I don't have enough money!  I have a friend who lives in Offenburg (in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg). I would love to go visit her! 

Until I can get there, pictures with have to do!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey Diana, i just reread your Blog from the beginning, my goodness you have the cutest bunnies. Your pictures are wonderful.

I'd love to see pictures of your neighbourhood.

Do your bunnies live indoors? Your setup outside is great, do you just put them outside for fresh air?

Look forward to more pictures of all your babies.

Susan


----------



## Ninchen (Jun 18, 2009)

I have two rabbits inside and four outside.

The outside rabbits live there all the time, night and day and even in winter.
They love it!


----------



## Ninchen (Jun 19, 2009)

I just posted all my entries for the year book.

Cinnamon is more sleepy than ever


----------



## Ninchen (Jun 21, 2009)

Neighborhood pics...I took photos in walking distance.
It is funny to be a tourist in your own town.:biggrin2:





































The castle (private property).












BMW.




































Old mill




Former higher mill of the castle




















The mayorâs house, built 1804




















Herd of cattle, a bull, his cows and the calves.

























:coolness:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow, Diana...just...wow....

Those are amazing photos. You have a beautiful town. I think the one with the deer is my favorite. If your town has a department of tourism or attracting people to visit of any kind, you should take your photos to them and see if they want to buy them for a brochure. I certainly want to visit after seeing them!

Beautiful...just beautiful!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm jealous! :shock:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 22, 2009)

I could go on a vacation to your area now without a second thought!

I don't think I've ever seen such a pristine place... the cobblestones in the streets are a delicious detail. I love the great stone lion in the garden, and the respect for the antiquities (fountain, post box).

It looks picture-perfect. I agree with Minda; I'm sure the Bureau of Tourism would pay well for such wonderful photos!

(While I'm here, I want to tell you that your outdoor hutch system is AWESOME!)


----------



## Ninchen (Jun 22, 2009)

Thank you all!
It isnât a very unusual town. Most cities here have a "Altstadt" (old part).

I think I would WOW at photos of your locations, too.

I have seen so many Amercian movies or sitcoms, but not the real states.
My fiance lived a year in Seattle and he likes to visit again.

And we are thinking about moving to Cananda for years (half joking, but if we will ever emigrate anywhere...Cananda would be our first choice. Germany is so crowded.)


----------



## Ninchen (Jul 5, 2009)

Pepe in the greens


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 5, 2009)

I love this picture! He has such a cute little face! I want to kiss it (even when it's full of greens!)


----------



## Ninchen (Jul 22, 2009)

The rest of the pack





































































And Cinnamon plays dead bunny again....
























:coolness:


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 22, 2009)

*Ninchen wrote: *


> :coolness:




Oh Cinnamon! Sooo adorable. :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 22, 2009)

How did you get so lucky to have so many adorable rabbits? They are all so cute and hug-able!


----------



## Ninchen (Jul 27, 2009)

Nothing new. My bunnys are lazy!:shock:


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 27, 2009)

*Ninchen wrote: *


> Nothing new. My bunnys are lazy!:shock:


Bunny napping your Cinnamon!!! Sooo smushy!


----------



## Ninchen (Sep 10, 2009)

I need some cheering up. 

Three bad things happend this week:

First our landlord phoned because he wanted to repair the roof under our roof deck...

and that meant we had to tear down the rabbit home and remove it (and the rabbits, too of course), we had 24 hours for this...
:shock:

I had to seperate the bonded four rabbits and put them in four cages somewhere in our flat...they are not litter trained. 
I donât know if I can restore the bond...:tears2:
We have to built a new hutch...pay for the wood.:grumpy:


Anise had some trouble with her back again, I mean she always has, 
but she wasnât able to get up at all, she lay on her side.
We had to put her up and hold her for a while in a sitting position.

We have to watch her closley...she would starve inches from her food and water...
tears2::tears2:


And then Cinnamon got ill. His left eye is dripping, he sneezes and his left lip is swollen...I guessed the abscess was back!
I went to the vet near by on Monday...she opened his mouth and a lot of pus went out ...:shock::tears2:
The vet gave him baytril and metacam, but was sure that Cinnamon must have some trouble with his molars.

Didn't make any sense to me! She wanted to look at the molars in narcosis on friday. 
Intuition told me to go to a really rabbit savy vet.. the one who pulled his incisors.
And so we went, thank god we did. (1 hour drive, the first vet is five minutes away).

Of course it was the abscess again. The first vet didn't cure it completly and she didnât treat Cinnamon right this time, too... I am even sure now, that Kandis would live today, if we ever went with her to a rabbit savy vet, instead of trusting the nearest vet.
:tears2::tears2::tears2:

Cinnamons molars are fine. The narcosis would have been unnecassary stress and no help at all with the abscess!

The rabbit savy vet cleaned/flushed his tear duct and removed most of the pus through the fistula. We have to do this too and inject penicillin every second day. He gets eye drops and by now he sneezes less.

Last night I woke from a loud crash...Cinnamon jumped on the window sill in the living room and kicked the flower pots down.:shock::bunnydance:

He doesnât know that he is ill!

What makes me angry: I still have to pay for the visit to the first vet. Plus the bills from the new one of course.
The next appointment is next tuesday.

:wave:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 10, 2009)

Aww, when it rains, it pours, huh? :hug: We've all been there. Hang in there!


----------



## Ninchen (Feb 8, 2010)

It is a long time since I posted.:shock:

Well, I was busy...I got married and I am 7 month pregnant!
Seems to be a girl! pinkbouce:


But there are also some sad news: Klopfer and Pearl are dead. :tears2:
:rainbow:


This was a 2009 blog...it is february 2010 already!


----------



## kirbyultra (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh my goodness!!!! Congratulations times two! That's such exciting news on your marriage and coming baby  

Very sorry about your bunny losses. How are everybun else?


----------



## Ninchen (Feb 9, 2010)

Nougat and Pepe bonded very fast after their mates died.
They are fine and both agreed on being afraid of humans forever...:hug:


Anise is still with us...still crippled, but she doesn't seem to be depressed about it. Enjoying breakfast in her cage on my desk right now.:bunnydance:

Cinnamon lost another tooth.:grumpy: He stopped eating and in narcosis one of his molars was found ulcerated. He is ok again.
He really wants to join the pair outside.
I think he is bored. But then I know that he and Pepe will start fighting each other again...it is too cold outsinde anyway. He has no winter fur like Nougat and Pepe have.
(But I confess...I bought a little cloak for dogs...  so in April he may go out with it, perhaps dating Nougat. I'll take pics of course.)

If I am really lucky I can bond all three, BUT I have to take it very, very slowly!


----------



## Ninchen (Feb 9, 2010)

W / /`WWWWW} {WWWWW !! 
W( Â° >WWWWW( )WWWWW(xË)
W/ r r WWWWW" "WWWWWâ 
* )__WWWWW.( o ).WWWWcc( â¢


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 9, 2010)

oh Diana, first congrats on the marriage and baby!!! but i am so sorry about the loss of your two buns :*(


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm happy to hear about your marriage and new baby (on the way)! I'm also sorry to hear about your bunny losses. :hug:


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 10, 2010)

Congrats on the good things (Babies! and husband) and SO sorry for the loss of your well loved buns.. 

Wishing you Sunshine in your life thus forward, your home seems very warm and loving - good things seem to be on your horizon!

Best of luck and keep posting - curious to see the new baby and buns.


----------



## Ninchen (Feb 10, 2010)

Thats the little kicker in my womb :hearts:









My sleepy monster





































By the way: It is my birthday today!:shock::biggrin2:inkbouce:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 10, 2010)

:birthday

Looks like Cinnamon is just as "lazy" as ever!


----------



## kirbyultra (Feb 10, 2010)

Happy birthday!!!
What a cool ultrasound pic! Your fur baby Cinnamon is always so sleepy. Just sleeps everywhere, very adorable!


----------



## Pipp (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey Diana, you can post in the Pregnancy thread, here:  

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=49607&forum_id=5&page=6

Belated congrats!


sas :bunnydance:


----------

